
Sketch City Houston needs your help with online tools to aid relief and recovery - MarketingJason
http://sketchcity.herokuapp.com/
======
MarketingJason
Sketch City is an open, non-profit community of technology advocates and civic
hackers who have been working non-stop on relief and recovery tools to aid
shelters, people seeking help and supplies, and volunteers. There are several
active projects, many being used right now by Houstonians and shelters. If you
would like to contribute to these projects, please join the slack channel at
[http://sketchcity.herokuapp.com/](http://sketchcity.herokuapp.com/) and check
out the pinned google doc in the #harvey channel in slack which includes
active projects, channels, and instructions on where to get started helping
out.

Ongoing Projects:

[http://flood.care](http://flood.care)

[http://harvey-resources.ghost.io](http://harvey-resources.ghost.io)

[http://www.preparingforaction.org/](http://www.preparingforaction.org/)

[http://harveyneeds.org](http://harveyneeds.org)

[https://github.com/sketch-city/harvey-connect](https://github.com/sketch-
city/harvey-connect)

[http://texasrescuemap.com](http://texasrescuemap.com)

[https://sketch-city.github.io/harvey-needs/](https://sketch-
city.github.io/harvey-needs/)

[http://houstonsheltermap.com](http://houstonsheltermap.com)

